
Twenty-Five Moves Suffice for Rubik's Cube - shry4ns
https://arxiv.org/abs/0803.3435
======
Someone
(2008)

we know God’s number is 20 since July 2010, or 26 in quarter turns, since
August 2014 ([http://www.cube20.org/](http://www.cube20.org/))

